# Best seafood In Myrtle Beach??



## sch8pt (May 29, 2010)

This Touron is looking for the best seafood restraunt in Myrtle Beach to eat at , as far as quality of food and price, Any suggestions from locals? Also the best steakhouse as well? Thanks for your help.opcorn:


----------



## vvuocolo (Jul 27, 2008)

*seafood in myrtle beach*

try bennetts seafood . they are decent food wise but look at spending about 30.00 bucks a head or so. i have not been there in 2 years though .my honey does not eat much seafood so i figured it was not worth going there just for me..


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Go to Murrells Inlet, Every eattin joint is awsome, Best seafood on the East coast! Not just good eattin but the best view around. If you like to listen to live bands, I say Dead Dog, Its a steak house with seafood options.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

It all depends on your bank roll. I'll make a few suggestions. Each * means more expensive.

IMAO, I have to say I am not a fan of Calabash style seafood buffets like Bennett's. The food dries out in the trays and I don't think it tastes very fresh. Also, Calabash shrimp are typically small and heavily breaded. We avoid any restaurant in Calabash or any restaurant advertising Calabash seafood of any type. If you must go to a buffet, Crabby Mike's is probably the best bet. However, look these up online:

Seafood
Divine Fish House, Murrell's Inlet - ***
Sea Captain's House, Downtown MB - ** (Unfortunately, they don't take reservations)
Bonefish Grill, MB & elsewhere - *** (Yeah, I know it's a chain)
Bimini's Oyster Bar, - * (Really funky bar food)
Crab Catchers', Little River on the Waterway - * (Eat outside, but watch out for the birds!)

Steaks
Rioz Brazilian Steak House, MB - *** (All you can eat, $35 or $20 for the MEGA salad bar)
Fogo do Brasil, MB - ** (Less expensive, less fancy version of Rioz)
New York Prime, MB - *******
Angelo's, MB - ** Not bad for the price


----------



## argent100 (Sep 27, 2007)

*seafood*

Im not a local, but last visit there we ate at a nice resteraunt up north with a shark sticking through the roof and an antique truck out front. And cant remember the name of it, but the food was great. Maybe a local knows the name.:fishing:


----------



## oldman (May 10, 2009)

im like "salt" when it comes to buffet style seafood no thank you. my favorite would be sarah j's in garden city. a little pricey but won't break the bank. just one ole man's opinion.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

oldman said:


> im like "salt" when it comes to buffet style seafood no thank you. my favorite would be sarah j's in garden city. a little pricey but won't break the bank. just one ole man's opinion.


My vote for Sarah J's good service and great seafood. Try the she crab soup!! Hate buffet style. Oliver's Lodge in Murrells Inlet used to be good, but it's been sometime sence I've eaten there.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Catch your own! Doesn't get much fresher.

I agree with the buffets not always being fresh (though if you catch them when they put it out it's usually good). And at $25-30 a head it's expensive for sub par food.


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

*Best Seafood*

Mrs. Fish which is behind Maryland Chicken off Kings Highway local seafood fresh, served fried or broiled, a lot of locals eat there.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Inleted said:


> Mrs. Fish which is behind Maryland Chicken off Kings Highway local seafood fresh, served fried or broiled, a lot of locals eat there.


Where is this Mrs. Fish? I'd like to try it. We stay at Lands End off of North Kings Highway. Thanks!


----------



## mayydayy (Jun 6, 2010)

Again i gotta agree with the guys about Sarah J's in Garden City. The menu is great and your view over the inlet is about the best you can get. pricey maybe but i order the senior size of shrimp and its all i can handle!!! Any of the other places down in Murrlles Inlet are good choices too. Just depends on what atmosphere your looking for as most of them have house bands on the weekend.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*RE: North Myrtle Beach Seafood*

Somebody help me out. There is a seafood place near North Myrtle Beach Elementary School(NOT BUFFET!!) and for the life of me I cannot remember the name of it. Odd request but if anyone can help me out it would be awesome...I have not eaten up there in years (not even sure I remember how to get there) but would go back the next time I get a seafood craving.


----------



## Banus (Apr 21, 2004)

Gulf Stream Cafe in Garden City, next to the Marlin Quay Marina. Great food, great view. Maybe a little pricey, but not when you consider the cost of most buffets.


----------



## surfnturf (Oct 17, 2009)

Seafood:
Capt Daves-real food(really good), real chef preparing it, watch out for the snooty service
Sara J's-good food, cant go wrong
Steak:
Bovines-real wood charcoal fire, great steaks, if they bottled that smell up i would use it instead of deoderant 

Any place on the Marsh Walk in MI is fun b/c after dinner you can walk around and hear some great bands.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

SCSpanishJigger said:


> Somebody help me out. There is a seafood place near North Myrtle Beach Elementary School(NOT BUFFET!!) and for the life of me I cannot remember the name of it. Odd request but if anyone can help me out it would be awesome...I have not eaten up there in years (not even sure I remember how to get there) but would go back the next time I get a seafood craving.


Steven's Oyster Roast, beside high school, just down the road a peice, Billy the Kids....


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Harrelson's Seafood Market in Murrells Inlet = the best seafood (IMHO)

Franks in Pawleys for Steaks

Make sure and ask if the seafood is local because a vast majority of it isn't down here. At Harrelson's you know your fish is fresh and local. Best fish Tacos!!!


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

*Mrs Fish*

If you come down Kings Hwy just past Mr Joe White Blvd (10th Ave N) you will see Maryland Chicken make a right through their parking lot to the street, turn left, go about a half block and you will see Mrs. Fish in a strip of buildings on the right.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks KingFish...I didn't even remember the name of it. They had some great food and didn't have to worry about it being packed full of people.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Inleted said:


> If you come down Kings Hwy just past Mr Joe White Blvd (10th Ave N) you will see Maryland Chicken make a right through their parking lot to the street, turn left, go about a half block and you will see Mrs. Fish in a strip of buildings on the right.


Thanks, I'll try it out when we come down in Oct.


----------



## gofishsc (May 9, 2010)

*Rivertown Bistro*

In my opinion, the best seafood in Myrtle Beach is actually in Conway...."The Rivertown Bistro"


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

gofishsc said:


> In my opinion, the best seafood in Myrtle Beach is actually in Conway...."The Rivertown Bistro"


I agree absolutely. I didn't include RB or anything in Murrell's Inlet since the question was originally about MB restaurants. Another thing about RB is that you won't find many people who aren't locals there.


----------



## raiderherdman (Jun 16, 2010)

Captain George's is wonderful also.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Best Seafood*

Drunken Jacks in Murrells Inlet or if you are looking for a buffet, the original Captain Benjimans up in restaurant row.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ya Harrellson is a great place


----------

